# Holiday Insurance



## racso (29 Nov 2005)

Anybody have any idea who is best value out there for holiday insurance at the momment?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2005)

*Re: Holiday Insur*

Have you checked the several threads that already exist on this issue?


----------



## racso (29 Nov 2005)

*Re: Holiday Insur*

Sorry clubman had looked at the freq at the top but had not seen it so posted the question i will look through other posts now


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2005)

*Re: Holiday Insur*

Sorry - I wasn't reprimanding you or anything, just pointing out that there are already threads on this issue that might be of interest to you.


----------



## demoivre (29 Nov 2005)

*Re: Holiday Insur*

This crowd were the cheapest for me last year [broken link removed]
 I picked the name up from a thread on AAM. Before that I was using www.123.ie who were also fairly competitive.


----------



## racso (29 Nov 2005)

*Re: Holiday Insur*

yup i know you were not giving out appreciate u pointing me in the right direction cheers


----------



## Merrion (29 Nov 2005)

Also if you are with VHI they also do travel insurance 49 euro I think for the year
http://www.vhi.ie/info/MainServlet?action=travelProductSelect


----------



## Marcecie (29 Nov 2005)

My travel insurance is with VHI cost for 2 adults is €69 worldwide per year, have not had a claim so not sure how good they are


----------



## euroDilbert (29 Nov 2005)

I have my travel insurance via VHI. While I have found VHI themselves to be excellent, I have had a few problems relating to a recent claim on the Travel Insurance (which is really Europ Assistance).

My main issue was (is) very poor communication and complete failure to respond to emails and letters. Via VHI, I am now pursuing a formal complaint against them - so beware.


----------



## Diddles (30 Nov 2005)

I use this crowd all the time.Rates are reasonable and they e-mail you back your policy docs.

www.getcover.com


D


----------



## JPSaltee (30 Nov 2005)

Try [broken link removed] it is underwritten by ACE but on average is €5 cheaper than the ACE website and it means you have the benefit of a broker if anything goes wrong.......I recommend ACE to business clients and use them myself ( via that Aon site)


----------



## racso (30 Nov 2005)

Thanks for all the help lads will go check them out now it's for the honeymoon in 28 day. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racso (30 Nov 2005)

Ace worked out cheapest (going through aon site) at 97 euro for a multi-annual trip for 2 people. heres hopin we dont need it.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Nov 2005)

Check out your local credit union too.


----------



## Ravima (30 Nov 2005)

if you are a trade union member, you could always if there is a scheme for members with RAB brokers.


----------



## Ash (10 Dec 2005)

Diddles said:
			
		

> I use this crowd all the time.Rates are reasonable and they e-mail you back your policy docs.
> 
> www.getcover.com
> 
> ...



As I learned to my cost, Getcover exclude ANY claims relating to internal flights.  As far as I can see, the company recommended by JPSaltee above    [broken link removed]  DO cover internal flights.  
I would not recommend Getcover.com travel insurance if you're making multi stop flights which includes an internal flight.


----------

